# Foxpro E-calls



## drooby30

What do y'all know and what experiences do y'all have with these E-calls by foxpro?


----------



## Mattuk

Fantastic, love my spitfire.


----------



## drooby30

What are some of the websites for the spitfire? I've been to academy, ebay, and allpredatorcalls.com as well. Just trying to get a site that is customer friendly in case something is wrong.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Can't vouch for the vendors, but I CAN tell you that FP customer service is top notch. I wouldn't worry about where you buy it from, FP will take care of you, no worries mate.


----------



## bones44

Like Fred said, once you've bought it Foxpro takes over. They're customer service gets very high reviews. I own the Wildfire, it's an upgrade of the Spitfire. It's been a great call and very easy to upload sounds and to use. Used it last year when it was 10 degrees out all night and never had a problem with freeze up. I use rechargeable batteries and they seem to work better too. I do know that Foxpro has upgraded all their remotes to withstand the colder temps as they were having an issue at one time.


----------



## Mattuk

Here's where you should buy one!

http://astore.amazon.com/predatortalk-20/detail/B002YBJXB0


----------



## bones44

X2 on that ! It really helps keep the site running Drew !!


----------



## drooby30

Yeah I understand, but I dunno if I get one I shall see. Thanks for the input guys. It's reassuring to know that foxpro has your back.


----------



## bones44

Anytime ! Let us know what you end up doing.


----------



## drooby30

Will do! Are the refurbished ones just as good? Sold on foxpro's website for $150...I'm poor lol.


----------



## youngdon

I would assume that FP has gone through them and tested them, what is the warranty on a refurbished one ?


----------



## drooby30

1 year unless otherwise stated.

https://www.gofoxpro.com/JLiStore/getdetails.php?prod=1002


----------



## Hortontoter

Thunbs up on the Spitfire. I love mine.


----------



## youngdon

I like my Spitfire too I've thought of selling it to upgrade though.


----------



## Rich Cronk

I have owned callers from Burnham Brothers, LoudMouth, Extreme Demensions, Minaska, W.T., and Foxpro. W.T. and Minaska have first class callers, but FoxPro has them beat. I have been with FoxPro for quite awhile now and own several of their callers. I know that the economy has made it tough to purchase the best, but if you can afford to bite the bullet now, it will be well worth it in the long run. The Foxpro CS-24 uses signal hopping technology which gives longer remote control reliability, and the need for line of sight between you and the caller is not mandatory. Buy a CS-24 and enjoy the very best.


----------



## Antlerz22

Hey Don, post a price he might just buy yours if its in good condition. Maybe a pic as well.


----------



## Hellbilly1373

I just bought a refurbished spitfire from the foxpro store 15 minutes ago! You get to pick the 24 sounds you want on it, Wich I was impressed and surprised at. I have heard nothing but good things about foxpro so when I saw the spitfire for $150, I couldn't pass it up. I'll let you know what I think of it when it comes in.


----------



## Antlerz22

Hellbilly1373 said:


> I just bought a refurbished spitfire from the foxpro store 15 minutes ago! You get to pick the 24 sounds you want on it, Wich I was impressed and surprised at. I have heard nothing but good things about foxpro so when I saw the spitfire for $150, I couldn't pass it up. I'll let you know what I think of it when it comes in.


 There was a topic here in PT where members who had one compiled a list of their favorite sounds, so others would have an idea what to have programmed--did you pick your own or what?


----------



## loic

I also have the wildfire, works great. 
But I just saw that I scratched badly the remote's screen. 100% my fault, I left the remote in my backpack with some sharp pieces of metal..

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellbilly1373

I did pick my own, mostly the coyote, rabbit distress and fawn distress sounds. I didn't have the option of hearing the sounds first so I picked what I thought was best for my neck of the woods. I also got some goat sounds too, I recently met someone who has alot of them and has recently had a few kids taken by some hungry dogs.


----------



## Antlerz22

loic said:


> I also have the wildfire, works great.
> But I just saw that I scratched badly the remote's screen. 100% my fault, I left the remote in my backpack with some sharp pieces of metal..
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


 Well that wasnt too sharp LOL


----------



## Antlerz22

Hellbilly1373 said:


> I did pick my own, mostly the coyote, rabbit distress and fawn distress sounds. I didn't have the option of hearing the sounds first so I picked what I thought was best for my neck of the woods. I also got some goat sounds too, I recently met someone who has alot of them and has recently had a few kids taken by some hungry dogs.


 As in goats I presume?


----------



## DeereGuy

I can vouch for the product and their customer support/service ....Top notch in every way.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drooby30

Hellbilly1373 said:


> I just bought a refurbished spitfire from the foxpro store 15 minutes ago! You get to pick the 24 sounds you want on it, Wich I was impressed and surprised at. I have heard nothing but good things about foxpro so when I saw the spitfire for $150, I couldn't pass it up. I'll let you know what I think of it when it comes in.


How much was the shipping?


----------



## poe

I have a wildfire and I love it


----------



## youngdon

drooby30 said:


> How much was the shipping?


They have an 800 number you can call they'll give you an exact cost on everything.


----------



## drooby30

What sounds should I get with it? If I do.


----------



## drooby30

Just got off the phone with their customer service. Very friendly and knew what they were talkin about, it's so reassuring feeling warm and fuzzy inside about your call lol.


----------



## Antlerz22

drooby30 said:


> What sounds should I get with it? If I do.


 Ok Don this is where your expertise comes in, I'm not sure how to find the topic that had the best calls listed. If you would find it please and post the link--thanks!


----------



## loic

Antlerz22 said:


> Well that wasnt too sharp LOL


LOL, what can I say?....LOL

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poe

drooby30 said:


> What sounds should I get with it? If I do.


If you have a friend with a foxpro make sure you dont get the same sounds as him as you could combine the sounds that you have so that you have more options. When I bought my wildfire the guy working at the store had almost every sound available from foxpro and all I had to do was buy him a chip and he loaded them on and sent them to me in the mail.


----------



## drooby30

Shipping is $13 from foxpro's website if anyone was wondering for basic ground shipping.


----------



## youngdon

Antlerz22 said:


> Ok Don this is where your expertise comes in, I'm not sure how to find the topic that had the best calls listed. If you would find it please and post the link--thanks!


Holiday whoby whatty ?


----------



## youngdon

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/8824-favorite-foxpro-sound-for-yotes-and-bobcats/


----------



## JTKillough

Foxpro's are the best callers ever made . (Period) Proof is in the photo gallery http://www.predatortalk.com/gallery/member/962-jtkillough/


----------



## Rich Cronk

drooby30 said:


> What sounds should I get with it? If I do.


-------------------------------------------------
Be sure to ask for Female coyote yodel, at least one puppy distress and Lightning Jack. Woodpecker distress is great, and it is always good to have other rabbit distress so that your coyotes are not hearing same thing every time you go out.


----------



## youngdon

Snoshoe II is my go to rabbit distress. It produces when others fail.

At the same time don't forget to become proficient with a mouth call. It'll come in handy and is IMO much more gratifing, not to mention they don't run out of batteries.


----------



## 220swift

I don't know Don, I seemed to need to be recharged at night after a day of calling......


----------



## youngdon

Heck I need that on a regular day !


----------



## Hellbilly1373

Just got my refurbished Spitfire today! I must say, I am very impressed. It doesn't look like it has ever even been used, not a scratch on it. All the sounds are clear and sound great, and the volume was enough to rile up every dog in the neighborhood. I'm would definately recomend that anyone looking for an afordable remote caller pick one up, you wont be disapointed!


----------



## Hellbilly1373

drooby30 said:


> How much was the shipping?


Shipping was $15, But I also got 2 Dvds and the poker chip call


----------



## drooby30

Hellbilly1373 said:


> Shipping was $15, But I also got 2 Dvds and the poker chip call


Yeah I looked the other day on their site and it said $13 shipping. Just for the spitfire, so looking at around $163 total for a refurbished one with shipping price included.


----------



## Antlerz22

Ok whats a poker chip call.


----------



## youngdon

http://www.gofoxpro.com/products/hand_calls/product_pcc.php

I think this is what he may be refering to.


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> http://www.gofoxpro....product_pcc.php
> 
> I think this is what he may be refering to.


 Yep that sums up the description pretty good, thx!


----------

